# Sonny and Juliyana:)...please read.:)



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Dear Journal,
Ugh~~ I hate coldness. I havent ridin since Monday and i wont ride him this weekend so imagne how hyper he is going to be Monday? I have to go upnorth because of a family party. I feel so bad but its just been so cold. I dont want to hurt him. So i went to the barn and we bonded for like 1 hour. I put his winter blanket on. He looks so adorable.! Ahh i love my horsie! But will miss him terribly over the weekend!

<3 xoSonnyLove1234 <3


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

aww this is cute


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Dear Journal,
I saw my boy today!!! I was so happy. I missed him so much. I am guessing he missed me to because when i gave him a hug he put his whole neck around me! I felt so special and missed . lol. Sonny was great riding. We just worked on walk and trot. Also did a few rounds cantering. He was VERY good. I got a headset and everything.! Well until tommorow.

<3 xoSonnyLove1234 <3


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Dear Journal
Wow its been forever since i have written in this. I have just been so fricken busy. But school is finally out and i get to see my boy today. I will prob just work on headset and such. I jumped a little on Sunday. Just a foot, we are really working on timing. But it was so funny right before we were about to jump Sonny did this head swoop thing and his timing was awful. But it was funny my BFF Megan perkins was there! I will write later!

<3 xoSonnyLove1234 <3


----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

haha omg that was SOOO funny. he was all like "imma take this like a stallion" soo cute XD


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Dear Journal,
We jumped on Christmas! With my wonderful new blue jumping stands! Sonny did really well. We jumped 1ft3 /5 its a little of hieght but whatever. Sonny has been really good. We went riding on Sonday with Cara and Shelby and shelby made a video! Sonny got a SLOW canter with a great headset. It was so fun! But i am riding today with emilie and Shelby~ Its going to be fun!

<3 xoSonnyLove1234 <3


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

hehe its spelled sunday silly!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

haha this is true~!! i knew that!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Dear Journal,
We have been doing TONS of dressage and thats again what i am doing today. I would jump but its 24 and feels like 13! I am so tired of coldness. Going to take some pictures today though!

<3 xoSonnyLove1234 <3


----------

